# Is this an Effexor side effect?



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

I have been on 100 mg of Effexor for three months. I also take Restoril, and Aciphex, and started Bentyl a month ago. I CANNOT wake up lately! I sleep until 10, get up, eat breakfast, go back to sleep until 12, eat lunch, take a shower, sleep until 5, make dinner, and go to bed at 8. I thought maybe I was just adjusting to something, but it's going on three weeks now! I am SO sleepy all the time that I cannot function. Anyone know of this symptom? I will ask doc when I see him, but they are so backed up I can't get in for a week or two.Laurie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Are you in a bad flare? If not, I know when I take Bentyl it really knocks me out. I don't know anything about the other meds you're on, but I try to avoid taking Bentyl if I have to be alert. Sounds miserable!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't think it is the Effexor..just a mixture of all the others. Do you take these all at the same time?


----------

